# Simone Stelzer - Tohuwabohu, der Slip + Kleiderschnitt / in Dessous (4x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (19 Dez. 2013)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Simone Stelzer*



 

 

 

​


----------



## CukeSpookem (19 Dez. 2013)

Ein sogenannter Starschnitt ?...
Das waren noch Zeiten !


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Dez. 2013)

Simone ist heute noch so schön wie damals :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (19 Dez. 2013)

Simone war mit ein Grund, jede Woche Tohuwabohu zu schauen


----------



## LuigiHallodri (3 Feb. 2014)

Die Reaktion von Simone in Bild 2: "Der schneid´ ja wirklich!"
Und dann der unschuldige Blick von Ossi Kolmann... 

Danke dafür!


----------



## chini72 (9 Aug. 2015)

:thx: für SIMONE!!


----------



## Maumau1 (21 Okt. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die GIFs von der schönen Frau Stelzer.


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2021)

nicht übel


----------



## Harrison70 (17 Juli 2022)

Echte Klassiker!


----------



## karlheinz80 (23 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------

